# AGA International Aquascaping Contest!



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

*The 2005 Aquatic Gardeners Association International Aquascaping Contest is now coming to a close, the entry deadline being September 15.*
Intended for all aquatic gardeners, we welcome the casual aquarist and the dedicated artist, the novice and the veteran. Winners have included both experts and novices! Great prizes are in store for this year's winners.

You have worked so hard on your aquatic gardens; why not share them with other aquatic gardeners and artists from around the world, with past participation coming from places like Brazil, Canada, Hong Kong, Poland, Italy, and even Malta!

And it is easier than ever to enter; this year it can all be done on-line!
Start sprucing up the tanks and get your entries in before the September 15, 2005, closing date.
As of June 1, you can find all the info (General facts, Registration, FAQs, Guidelines, Press Kits & Logos) all by going to this site:
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org










Good luck to all of you,

Hope to see many of you thee,

Carlos


----------

